# I scored a big cage super cheap



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Had to share my excitement. I've been watching Craig's List in my area and scored this large guinea pig cage for only $15! I need just one more cage in anticipation of two rescues I may be getting. Cage is in excellent condition, in the picture its in the tub and I've got it soaking in hot soapy water. It also came with a water bottle (but I prefer dishes) and a brand-new box of Hartz Cage Liners. Has anyone used these with hedgies? I'll search the forum to see if there are any comments about them. Since they were thrown in with the cage I thought I'd use them up. Hm, or I might see if the Humane Society uses them.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like I need to be searching in my area too!!!!!! Great find!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That is a great buy  
Those liners are no good for hedgies.
Goodluck with the rescues


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LarryT said:


> That is a great buy
> Those liners are no good for hedgies.
> Goodluck with the rescues


Ah, thanks for the tip, I'll donate them, then.


----------



## glidermomexotics (Dec 2, 2009)

Hedgies seem to want to climb under the cage lines instead of staying on top


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I have that one also. It has the door in the front and the top opens up too right? I have two cages for my little guy. That one I put him in during the day because I think he is more comfortable sleeping in there (Hence why he keeps it SPOTLESS) and I move him into a storage crate at night with his wheel.... which he runs on the entire night haha. In any case though, thats a good cage, my egon loves it.


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

That is the cage I use. It's a good size. The only problem I had was that when we first got our baby hedgehog he was only 8 weeks old and on the first night he walked right through the bars. Then he sat on the outside of the cage and looked up at us like...that was fun. My husband ended up buying plexiglass and cutting pieces to fit on each section (and one that is the size of the door) Then drilled holes in it and wire tied it to the bars of the cage. I think it actually might be better that way because nothing gets out of the cage. (The plexiglass is only halfway up the sides)


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

harasblas said:


> That is the cage I use. It's a good size. The only problem I had was that when we first got our baby hedgehog he was only 8 weeks old and on the first night he walked right through the bars. Then he sat on the outside of the cage and looked up at us like...that was fun.


I find that so funny! I know could be problematic, but sounds so cute. I can just imagine your hedgie's expression too, hehe.


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

It was hilarious. It was our first night with him so we were just kind of laying down right next to his cage watching him. So it was even funnier that he did it so casually while we were right there. We were lucky he didn't wait for us to go to bed before he made his big escape! :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions! They are for potential rescues so I'm hoping I wont have "climbers" but not knowing what they will be like I thought I had better get enclosed cages.

Oh and since this posting I did score a second cage, almost identical but about 4 inches or so longer, I got it for only $20, so I am ready now except need to get the fleece, a family member of mine has a ton for me. (yay for family, ha!)


----------

